# Help



## eman (May 10, 2011)

I am having the same problem as Dave. Try to respond to a post w/ a quote and the quote comes up but none of my reply shows up.

 Site shows i'm logged in ???

 Going to log out and back in to see if it helps.


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2011)

eman said:


> I am having the same problem as Dave. Try to respond to a post w/ a quote and the quote comes up but none of my reply shows up.
> 
> Site shows i'm logged in ???
> 
> Going to log out and back in to see if it helps.


No trouble here!!

They do updates at the first of the week..that might be the culprit.

Craig


----------



## eman (May 10, 2011)

Logged out and back in and still does the same thing. Shows that i edited the post but no words come up.


----------



## eman (May 10, 2011)

trying here on this post?

 


fpnmf said:


> No trouble here!!
> 
> They do updates at the first of the week..that might be the culprit.
> 
> Craig


----------



## eman (May 10, 2011)

worked here lets see if i can edit?


----------



## fpnmf (May 10, 2011)

eman said:


> trying here on this post?


Yup.. just did it again!!

  Craig


----------



## eman (May 10, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Yup.. just did it again!!
> 
> Craig


----------



## solaryellow (May 10, 2011)

No problems here with Linux and Firefox 4.0.1.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 10, 2011)

IE user here. That was happening to me for a few months over the fall and winter but has since cleared up.


----------

